
A Ridiculously large accurate scale model of the Solar System - learnaholic
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
dalke
That's a web-based model. I was hoping it was going to be the Sweden Solar
System. [http://www.amusingplanet.com/2011/10/world-largest-scale-
mod...](http://www.amusingplanet.com/2011/10/world-largest-scale-model-of-
solar.html) , at 1:20 million scale, with the Ericsson Globe arena in
Stockholm (110m diameter) as the Sun.

